# New to Macro



## s1000rr (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Guys, First post so here goes! Been a professional artist for 24 years now
davidashley.com.au  and now finally have the time for my other passion of photography. I recently purchased a Nikon D5000 and have been experimenting and reading up on macro. My knowledge is really basic at this stage but I'm learning.  Just added a Sigma 180mm macro to my kit which resulted in these images (hope they upload!) Any advice welcome. Cheers guys! 






[/IMG]


----------



## jake337 (Nov 17, 2010)

You get more responses if you post the phot, not the link!  REmember to view the largest size on photobucket or flickr, right click, click properties, copy the link. click insert image then past link.

I'm new to photography and macro as well.  Hope to see some more  pics shared.

thanks,
jake


----------



## s1000rr (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheers for that Jake! Will try again.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 17, 2010)

Awesome shot on finding that yellow DF eating the Damsel.


----------



## Hack (Nov 27, 2010)

Great captures, liked the blue of the Damsel Fly the best.

Hack


----------



## flatflip (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome! How far was your lens from the dragon fly? I am just now getting back into photography with my first dslr. ( D5000  )


----------



## Frequency (Nov 28, 2010)

Excellent shots; poor damsel; your was the last shot of it

Regards


----------



## s1000rr (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi, I managed to get really close, about a metre anyway. Couldn't understand why he didn't fly away until I saw that he (or she) was having lunch! Still trying to learn all the settings. Going to take some time I imagine but yeah, lots of fun!


----------

